# Boot manager (setup question)



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

When you boot bm for the first time it asks you to setup a phone Rom. No problem I did that, but now I'm on a different Rom not through bm, and I want to make it my new phone rom. I just can't figure out how to setup the new phone Rom, I tried uninstalling and reinstalling bm with no luck. Anyone have any ideas?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

You can't install a phone rom from a slot in Bootmanager. If you want to change your phone rom you need to flash the rom, then reinstall Bootmanager and make it your phone rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's what I'm trying to do. I installed liquid vigor sense through recovery not bm. I wanted to make it my new phone rom, but already figured it out. I guess when I un installed and reinstalled bm the first time it didn't work, did it again then it worked .

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

You can also hit the "Setup Phone" button on the Phone ROM screen. It'll ask you if you want to setup this ROM as the phone rom, and you can confirm.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Tried the setup phone button first with no luck. After using the setup phone button with the new rom (was leery when it loaded in under a second). When I loaded up a different rom from bm then tried to boot back to the phone rom it gave me a phone rom error.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

It might have been the licence check that caused the error.

Sent from my Rooted Thunderbolt using RootzWiki!


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Either way I got it all figured out by un and reinstalling a second time. Working great now. Thanks for the fast replys. Much appreciated

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

